# Power Draw Bar on PM-932



## Ed W (Nov 20, 2013)

I recently received my PM-932 and was cosidering building a power draw bar. In order to do so it would be helpful to rotate the motor on its mounting bolts 90 degrees to improve clearance since the motor junction box (with capacitors) faces directly forward. Anyone done this (including the power draw bar) on the PM-932?
Ed


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Nov 20, 2013)

Ed, rotating the motor should not be a problem and can be done pretty quickly. 
As for the power draw bar, I am also interested to see what some of you guys have come up with.


----------



## p500hemi (Nov 21, 2013)

Ed W said:


> I recently received my PM-932 and was cosidering building a power draw bar. In order to do so it would be helpful to rotate the motor on its mounting bolts 90 degrees to improve clearance since the motor junction box (with capacitors) faces directly forward. Anyone done this (including the power draw bar) on the PM-932?
> Ed



I have already done the same mod on my p932 to accomodate a power drawbar.  Motor bolt holes are symetric so it is easy.  Only a couple things I would recommend.  If you remove the wiring to from the motor conrtrol box to either make this easier or so you can re-route the wires, make a diagram of the wiring, because on mine the motor plate did not match how the circuit was actually wired. And be sure and cut the power because one of the wires in the circuit remains hot even when the main power switch on the mill is not activated!


----------

